# Maiden doe



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

We have a young maiden Nigerian dwarf doe. I am thinking she is bred but not sure. She has never kidded before and I have heard sometimes they don't bag up as large as veteran does or they don't bag up until after. 

My odd question is "does anyone have pics of their young maiden does bag?"


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

It really depends
Some udder up sooner than others
I have a FF due next week
I'll see if I can get a pic


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/attachments/f220/108073d1463436990-shes-close-right-ima

This is from my FF Nigerian Dwarf last year. She kidded about 2 days after this pic.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm curious too, to see the development of an udder being built in stages like what grows first? like the orfice things? or the teats or the skin? I have one and it's like the round things around her teats keep getting rounder and maybe like a tiny bit of her teat has gotten longer but not much else. If she took she would go early to mid march.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Ok mine looks nothing like that. It just looks like her teates are a bit swollen and she isn't holding her tail up anymore. I'm thinking it's all my imagination. She's is eating drinking and still bossing everyone else around like normal lol


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

:thumbup:Just Remember: Every doe is different, there are no guarantees. I have a doe that has an udder smaller than that. It all depends, also if you are trying to figure out when she will kid, I recommend checking her ligaments. Sometimes a doe does not even "bag up" until during kidding or after she kids. I have found that, ligaments are the most reliable way to know when she is close. Once her ligs disappear she WILL kid within the next 24 hrs. Here is a link for checking ligaments, I hope it helps :
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/how-find-ligaments-112934/


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Have you tried feeling the area where the udder should be? I know my doe didn't look like she had an udder at first, but I could feel it. It felt really squishy. Also, how far along should she be?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

She would be due feb 14


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

They aren't good pics, she wouldn't hold still well, but I think this was about 3ish weeks before kidding. FF from last year.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

ok the last time I posted a pooch pic you guys were dead on so here is hers. Sorry I couldn't get her "udder" I was trying to itch her to keep her standing still and take the pic


----------



## Carylc2 (Aug 17, 2016)

I had a small maiden doeling that did not develop an udder until the several days before she kidded. My only sure sign she was pregnant was once in a while I would see the baby kick out and she would have the strangest triangular shape sticking out of her side, lol.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

lol I haven't seen any movement yet but she is quite fluffy and a little bit of a ****** monkey to begin with. She seems to be a little more chunky on her right side lately though


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

She will be 2 in March
Her day 147 is Monday
With this line she will probably really bloom more the last 48 hours 
I like this little use


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thank you everyone. I guess time will tell


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Here's my hairy little FF udder from about a week ago. Still no kids.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Updated pics on my chunky monkey today. She wouldn't stand still for me to lift her tail and get a pic of underneath.


----------



## Kupla (Aug 1, 2014)

This is my FF two days before she gave birth.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

She is due maybe first week of March possibly sooner I honestly have no idea. She looks a little tighter today, but still no where I'd expect it to be.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All, are coming along nicely.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

We had some yellow-ish/white discharge this morning but she still isn't bagged up much more yet


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

That is just the mucus plug, they can loose that weeks before kidding. My doe lost hers 2 weeks ago and she is still holding them. Hope all goes well


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Well we sold the buck a while back so her latest due date would be February 15. If that is the case then it seems she is right on track. This goat is my sons pet. She was born on the farm and he spent a lot of time with her after her birth. She pretty much thinks she is a dog lol. I worry about her


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

my son and his "goat selfie" with her lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been mentioned.

Cute pic. 

I have to ask, is that an abscess on her cheek, hair or?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Was one. This pic was taken a couple months ago. Drained and treated with antibiotics


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

long string this mornings


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

That looks like she will kid today!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

So excited here. I'm have an appt this morning and am hoping she will hold off for a couple hours.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yay! :baby:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, she is close.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Closer!! As the others are saying, should be sometime today! Hopefully she holds off for you and will wait until you get home!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I sell real estate so I got another agent to do the showing so I could stay home. She I having contractions and is up and down. Looks uncomfortable all around


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

still waiting lol


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Has she kidded yet? With a string of discharge like that I think she's in trouble if she hasn't. Hope all is well!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes, I agree with minibarn.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Any news?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Waiting all call back from vet. No more discharge. No pushing but obviously uncomfortable and not eating.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh dear. That doesn't sound good. I would glove up with lube on hands and reach in to find the kids. I expect first one is stuck and needs help to come out. If you can't do this definitely get the vet out to help. After this long the kids may have died but hope not!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Still no vet. I put in the gloves and went up in and there is NOTHING in the canal that I can find ☹at this point watching and calling other vers


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

How far in did you go? I've had to go in well past my wrist to find a stuck kid. So sorry you're having trouble with her!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I could get Half my hand in, She is a miniature ND, and could get no further. She was of course yelling and panting the entire time. I left a message with another vet


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I am praying for you and your goatie! (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Don't know if me going up in there did something or just timing but she is pushing and I can see the first sac


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah! Keep us posted!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yay!!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

sorry a little graphic I know


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

First sac broke


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks like progress! If it seems to be taking too long you could check inside a bit to make sure there's hooves and nose in proper position.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Spoke with vet. We are on a timer after the sac broke going to go back in and if I can't get anything he is waiting


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Almost to the vet with her in tow ☹


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Glad the vet is involved. Hope it ends well!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Had a c section. Huge buck, didn't make it. Doe is being sewn up now


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry it didn't end well. I hope your doe is ok


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sad, I am so sorry.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Doe is fine, sutured up, and on her way home


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

So sorry


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh dear! I'm so sorry! Glad your doe is ok though and hopefully will heal up fine. Things just don't always go the way we plan. :sigh:


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

She is home and in her familiar barn (she was born here). Immediately went for water and food. We have her shots for the next couple days and will be watching her healing. Thank you everyone for your advice through this


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Aw I'm so sorry! It is awful to lose a kid, but I am glad your doe is ok.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh...I am so sorry. (((((Hugs))))) Glad your doe is doing ok.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Will a doe who's never seen her kid from a C-section search for it? I've never had one go through a C-section before and this morning when I let her out of her stall she is just walking around the barn yelling. She is normally vocal but not this vocal. I put her in there with a really submissive younger doe who I know wouldn't hurt her but keep her company. But she is completely ignoring her


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. She may.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## emmaandoscar (Jan 20, 2013)

I am so sorry. I had my first kidding experience on this last Thursday and my doe lost her twin kids. First one was backward and had to be pulled. 2nd one was facing right but had to be pulled as well. Both had died during birthing. I let Emma out of the maternity ward on the third day and she cried and searched all day and until late that night. Yesterday, she cried a bit too and today is still crying. I didn't let her see the dead kids. I know she is in mourning and knows what happened despite not seeing the kids. It hurts my heart. Hurts my heart to hear that your doe had to have a c-section on top of it all. I was praying that wouldn't have to happen to Emma. I am sorry to hear about your experience. I know how you feel and there are lots of other people on here that do too. Doesn't make it any easier. I am now very worried about the rest of my does (3 of them) that are due to have their babies. My first experience was horrible and now I am even more scared about this whole kidding thing and being very inexperienced in all of it. Just glad I have a vet and a couple other ladies I can call on to help me. Hugs to you. <3


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad mamma will be OK.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thank you everyone


----------

